# Rollfast with add on rear seat



## Pure Bikes (May 4, 2011)

I have the opportunity to buy this rollfast that is in pretty rough shape. The only reason I was thinking about it was because I have never see an add on rear seat like this. Are they super rare or have I just never seen one? Also who would have made it?


----------



## bricycle (May 4, 2011)

It was made circa 1950 by "Pal industries" who made sidewalk bikes. I just traded away one recently. Nice find indeed!


----------



## rustyrelicks (May 4, 2011)

Way Cool ! I would buy it in a heart beat ... its unique ... could be used on just about any bike circa 1950's


----------



## slick (May 4, 2011)

If you want to sell that extra seat Pm me! Pretty kool!


----------



## npence (May 4, 2011)

That is the 4th one I have ever seen they other two I have seen I have now. I heard kids where lossing toes in the spokes so they arent the safest thing in the world.


----------



## Pure Bikes (May 5, 2011)

I am going to check it out next week I think and if it looks salvageable I will get it. I only hope the rust damage isn't too bad. 



> I heard kids where lossing toes in the spokes so they arent the safest thing in the world.




I can just picture a summer time barefoot ride turning out very badly for some poor kid. I guess shoes required might be an appropriate warning sticker for this piece.


----------



## bricycle (May 5, 2011)

The rear seat, fenders, stem, chainguard and pedals are all worthwhile having.... if they don't want too much.


----------

